# Taking a dog to Southern Ireland



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have done a search, but information not recent DEFRA search directed me to taking a driving test for horses? Not sure if it was me or horse that had to take test :surprise:
We have friends who have a dog, we are traveling to SI later this year, what are the reqirements for taking dog out and bringing back. Has been suggested that nothing is needed, but need to be sure.
Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No requirements at all I'm fairly sure. Just go.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

none - we took Tye 5 years ago ferry from Scotland drove from North to South then back up again -Ferry back to Scotland -no requirements :smile2:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

suedew said:


> Have done a search, but information not recent DEFRA search directed me to taking a driving test for horses? Not sure if it was me or horse that had to take test :surprise:
> We have friends who have a dog, we are traveling to SI later this year, what are the reqirements for taking dog out and bringing back. Has been suggested that nothing is needed, but need to be sure.
> Sue


Have you googled it Sue as the information is as clear as mud. :frown2: One of many links I found was *here* which is presumably the Irish Tourist Boards own site and that states quite clearly that you must have a Pet Passport. Other sites implied that no checks were made. Others suggested that the original agreement between Ireland and the UK had been overruled by an EU law in 2013 which meant UK - Ireland had to be treated just the same as UK - France i.e. passport required.

I've no personal experience so can't give hard facts but it may well be worth your friends speaking to the ferry company to ask for their advice.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Due to the need to harmonise its laws with the EU, Ireland has required pet passports for all dogs coming from other EU countries for the last couple of years. However this requirement is not enforced on pets arriving from the UK.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

My friends have a pet passport for there dog, we are heading to Portugal later in the year, they are just concerned that a vet visit is required prior to returning to the uk, they are only away for a week, (Eire no Portugal)
Have emailed DEFRA, as has been said, the website is as clear as mud.

Sue


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

I've taken dogs to Ireland several times over the years, and never been asked for a pet passport. Be aware that Ireland isn't a particularly dog friendly country and the access laws are different to England and Wales. There are many areas of the countryside where dogs are banned so if your friends are planning a walking holiday this can cause difficulties.
http://www.poferries.com/en/liverpool-dublin/travelling-with-us/taking-your-pet
P&O web site states no passport required, see the link above.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

concern is that NI is uk Eire is EU. All sites we have looked at are dog friendly, so hopefully they wont have too many problems.

sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It won't be a problem. Being Irish and spending a lot of time elsewhere I find Ireland, North and South, as dog friendly as most other places with the exception that fewer pubs are likely to allow them in. Restrictions on dogs running free are not widespread and are generally applied either because people aren't very good about picking up crap (some beaches and parks and public spaces etc.) or because there is livestock in the area. Those restrictions often apply equally in other countries.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe the criteria is you only need a pet passport when you take your pet into EU countries that have Rabies, that would mean the pet passport would work in Ireland South and North as it does in the UK, it comes into force and is checked when you go on the continent that has a risk of rabies.. Between Ireland and the UK no problem, between Ireland and the continent you need the pet passport.

Just a thought.

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have traveled south from NI (UK) with the dog loads of times, no issues.

Did the same a few weeks ago to get the Rosslare ferry to Cherbourg, asked at the terminal if they needed Passport etc, told by staff they are not interested in UK dogs inbound or outbound, only inbound on our return from France.

Sites are generally dog friendly, check their websites as I know Apple Farm in Cahir don't allow dogs.

Like anywhere else, dogs should not be free to roam on farmland for very obvious reasons.

And Alan is correct regarding eating establishments barring dogs, unlike France.

Terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, apple Farm had been on our maybe list till we spotted the 'no dogs'. awaiting confirmation of our last booked site, then we can relax. don't usually book but friends only have a week, we will be staying a bit longer to visit our respective grandparents birthplaces, well birthplace for john just an are from the census for me, google only shows fields now and know gran was brought up on a farm.

Sue


----------

